# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Trying to start an intermediate Jam in Sonoma county. I have the

## Mandowino

Greetings all!!!

I'm looking to start an intermediate and what the heck beginner jam in sonoma county.

I have the space available and would love to do a bi weekly jam. Bluegrass and fiddle tunes preferred but all types welcome.

If you have friends that are fiddlers, banjo or guitar pickers even better.

Lets all learn from each other in an atmosphere of inclusion and understanding.

Shoot me a message if you're interested or know folks who are!

----------

Gina Willis

----------


## Gina Willis

If it’s going to be bluegrass, then ... Yes yes yes!!

I’m an advanced beginner (14 months in, practice hour a day, lessons from Mike Marshall on ArtistWorks) and I need to start playing with others.

I’m semiretired, and my p/t job is at night, so I’m pretty available except on Saturdays (too many other demands on my time that day), and Sunday nights are a work night 
for me.




> Greetings all!!!
> 
> I'm looking to start an intermediate and what the heck beginner jam in sonoma county.
> 
> I have the space available and would love to do a bi weekly jam. Bluegrass and fiddle tunes preferred but all types welcome.
> 
> If you have friends that are fiddlers, banjo or guitar pickers even better.
> 
> Lets all learn from each other in an atmosphere of inclusion and understanding.
> ...

----------


## Mandowino

This is great!! Ive got one other person on the line so Ill get back to you ASAP as to if we can make this happen.

----------


## Ranger Bob

I’m in if it happens.  I can bring a rhythm guitar and rusty mandolin.

----------


## lukmanohnz

I would very much like to be on the mailing list for this jam. My home is up there but I am currently living in Redwood City. I hope to be back in SoCo full time by late 2020. I play guitar and mandolin, I sing as well, and love fiddle tunes.

----------

